# Just for some eye candy- lets see those beautiful BAYS!!



## eagles ring farm (Jun 10, 2012)

I just love Bays. We finally added one to our herd last year. Our 1 and only bay

Cedarfields Awesome Coco Chanel

Cross Country Call me Awesome X JTR Little Sarah

she is a 3rd old 31" maiden bred to our 28.5" Buckskin Triple K Boogies Bow Tie for a 2013 foal







*Please share all your BAY Beauties too*


----------



## Jill (Jun 10, 2012)

My riding horse is a bay:






And I have one SILVER BAY mini... Tibb's Sundowner HOF, 9x National Champion / Res. National Champion. "Sunny" is a teddy bear of a horse:


----------



## Minimor (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a number of silver bays, but only one bay that isn't a silver...Plattes Wildfyre Bay aka "Cody" is a mahogany bay and I do love his color.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 10, 2012)

Our bay mare (actually a pinto but very minimal) is related to your bay because she is a daughter of Cross Country Call Me Sir. I believe she might be a smutty bay???

Her 2012 colt looks like he will be the same dark color.






Clyde, 2012 colt: Actually all THREE of our bays, including the solid bay filly Snappy who is also going to be dark.


----------



## CMC (Jun 11, 2012)

We LOVE bays as well! At the moment we have only a silver dapple bay yearling colt but our first bay mare is coming soon!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

I also LOVE bays! they are just so beautiful!

I have three bays (one is a silver bay





my Bay Stock horse


my silver bay mini pony mare with her dark bay colt







and her (now gelding) foal all clipped out and strutting his stuff <3 5 months old,




and wooly and ready for winter 7 months old <3




love everyone's beautiful bays!!


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 12, 2012)

Im a bay lover here too! My program is mostly bays, buckakins and roans! Heres mine!

1= bay roan filly SOLD

2 = black bay filly SOLD

3 = bay sr stallion

4 = bay sr mare

5 = bay roan sr mare


----------



## chandab (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a black bay, Topper, my Top Cat son:




Dakota, wild bay, Buckeroo grandson (via LK Boogie Buckeroo):




plus two silver bays


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 12, 2012)

I love bays as well!

Bay pinto 2012 colt:





Bay pinto 2012 colt:






Buttons-Bay overaloosa mare






Missy-bay appy mare






Lucy-bay pinto mare






Maestro-bay appy colt


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 12, 2012)

Bay 2012 appy filly






Dolly-bay roan mare






Moment-bay pinto mare






Doya-bay pinto filly






Magic-bay pintaloosa stallion


----------



## susanne (Jun 14, 2012)

So...how long did you think it would take me to chime in here, LOL!

I've always loved bays and buckskins, and the way their black points accent their heads and legs. Getting Mingus was sheer luck, as I agreed to adopt him sight unseen. We were deeply in love with him by the time his coat regained its luster (he was a rescue and had been quite neglected). Imagine our delight when we saw what lay beneath that dull brown coat.


----------



## Kendra (Jun 14, 2012)

North Stars Valdez Y Basan - pictured in the pasture with his girls last week at 23 years of age.






Circle J On The Rocks - 2 year old colt (pictured as a yearling)






Circle J Persnickety - yearling filly






Circle J Priscilla - yearling filly (I need to get a proper photo of this girl, she is so beautiful - possibly the prettiest head on the place, but don't tell Robin I said so)


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 14, 2012)

susanne said:


> So...how long did you think it would take me to chime in here, LOL!
> 
> I've always loved bays and buckskins, and the way their black points accent their heads and legs. Getting Mingus was sheer luck, as I agreed to adopt him sight unseen. We were deeply in love with him by the time his coat regained its luster (he was a rescue and had been quite neglected). Imagine our delight when we saw what lay beneath that dull brown coat.


Ahhh, I wondered what had become of you and my favorite bay



He's such a handsome fellow I may swoon.


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2012)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Ahhh, I wondered what had become of you and my favorite bay
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a handsome fellow I may swoon.


I agree, 100%!


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2012)

susanne said:


> So...how long did you think it would take me to chime in here, LOL!


He looks like a full-size horse in this picture, the angle and focus is awesome.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 16, 2012)

This is my 2012 Filly Atiya

I think she will shed out a dark bay like her Mom


----------



## susanne (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, chanda and reignmaker!

I goofed and failed to give credit for those photos, which is especially bad considering that they are LB members...the first photo is by Leia Gibson (hobbyhorse), the others are by Daryl Anderson (BigDogs_LittleHorses).


----------



## Wings (Jun 17, 2012)

Love Mingus





I think I attract bays!

Fantasy, bay splash




Rivain, red bay




Derby, minimal bay tobiano




Sterling, bay




Storm, minimal bay pintaloosa


----------



## sundaymom (Jun 18, 2012)

Well this has been my bay year. Two lovely fillies, one a regular bay and the other a dark bay.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## PaintedValleyMiniatures (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's my boy at a show last weekend. Picture newbie so hoping this works.

[/img]https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224995_3792680574160_133802252_n.jpg[/img]

[/img]https://sphotos.xx.f...293296935_n.jpg[/img]


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 20, 2012)

I love Bays they are Sooo Pretty






Here is my new Bay Pinto Stallion _all 27 Inches of him_

Zephyr Woods Cash Money (Thanks Kitty)

He is Currently Showing with John Stacy



and will be Going to Nationals this year






and then we had two Bay Geldings Born to us in 2008 & 2010

Desert Realms Bayliner






Desert Realms Shock Value


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 20, 2012)

PaintNminis said:


> I love Bays they are Sooo Pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not a huge pinto fan BUT when I saw that colt after he was born, I was in love! I own 2 of Kittys horses and if I could have got another, I sure was eyeing him! (hubby said NO!)CONGRATS!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 20, 2012)

There are some beautiful bays here keep em coming I love it

Targetsmom our girls are relatives they are both Lazy N Redboy grandaughters - your mare is gorgeous


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's our bays:

Carriage Hills Copper, Silver Bay Roan Mare





​



Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart, Bay Pinto Mare
​








Luck's Little Black Daisy, Black Bay Mare
​








Chili, bay gelding
​


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks MindyLee



I was Eyeing him since 2009 and then just had to bite the Bullet and Go for it

Kitty has some Amazing Horses, Can't go Wrong buying one from her!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 22, 2012)

I have D'Armond's Crystal and Velvet, a tiny, loving mare.




Joining us in a few weeks is Country Lane Buck's Forevermore, a double Buckeroo bred mare from White Tail Farms. (I have permission to use photos.)




And with her is her new colt.




She is bred back to Rogers HSR Destinys Amore for a 2013 foal so I'm very excited.

Love seeing everyone's beautiful bay minis.


----------



## minih (Jun 29, 2012)

Mini H Winner Takes All at his first show this year


----------



## CMC (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is our bay roan pinto yearling CMC Eagle's Imperator (sired by Fallen Ash Farms Eagle Scout and out of Deer Creeks Mai Tai)


----------



## countrymini (Jun 29, 2012)

CMC said:


> Here is our bay roan pinto yearling CMC Eagle's Imperator (sired by Fallen Ash Farms Eagle Scout and out of Deer Creeks Mai Tai)


Love this yearlings colour. What is my chances of getting the same out of a chestnut pinto in foal to a bay dun?


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Jul 3, 2012)

I just bought a lil bay appaloosa colt this year I'm paying of but he'll with probely turn blue roan like his mom.

But I'll show you my 37" bay appaloosa mare Named Treasure. Sorry about the bad pick shes a bit on the skinny side at this time as she has an apportment to get her teeth done.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is my mare, a black bay, Last Chance Blue Velvet






And my filly, also a black bay (not related to Velvet) Heather Glens Midnight Smoke


----------



## LindaL (Jul 5, 2012)

Just saw this thread so thought I'd add my bays...I have several...


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful bays everyone - I especially love Eagles Ring's mare Coco Chanel and Maple Hollow's mare Moment





Here are my three bay girls;

Freedom Hill Farms Classical Flame

Bay minimal overo






Westwind Gold N Toi Echo Melody

Solid bay






S Bar P's Elegance In Motion

Silver bay


----------

